# tin park stables and fitzworthy equestrian near  Plymouth Devon



## Mammoth (3 September 2013)

[h=2][/h]Hi,

Could you kindly get in touch if you have experience of either of these places please, I'm tying to narrow down a list of potential livery yards to contact

thanks very much.​


----------



## Charlotte&&Prince (8 October 2013)

Hi. I've ridden at both, I've never been a livery at either but I can tell you that out of the 2 I would choose fitzworthy. Grazing is same sex herds, cross country course, really good hacking and the yard is generally a happy place to be. Tin Park I found bitchy, they put all the horses in a huge field together as a running herd and I just didn't like how the horses were kept. I don't agree with tying them up in small holdings all day like they're at market. There have been rumours flying around that they've had a few welfare reports issued against them. It just wasn't a nice sight. This was a few years ago now but places don't tend to change all that much.


----------



## Mellon9 (10 January 2014)

I personally wouldnt go to any. The owner of fitzworthy complains at you if you give your horse a big bed and lots of haylege (even though thats what you pay for) the grass isnt fantastic and its not a very nice place to be, people there are 2 faced and like to turn you against each other. Also tin park are rather bitchy and horses are all in a heard. It depends what kind of area you are looking at to where you go. Hope this helps.


----------



## Thezoosmum (8 April 2014)

Mellon9 said:



			I personally wouldnt go to any. The owner of fitzworthy complains at you if you give your horse a big bed and lots of haylege (even though thats what you pay for) the grass isnt fantastic and its not a very nice place to be, people there are 2 faced and like to turn you against each other. Also tin park are rather bitchy and horses are all in a heard. It depends what kind of area you are looking at to where you go. Hope this helps.
		
Click to expand...

Can you recommend a yard near Plympton/Ivybrdge?


----------



## kez81 (9 April 2014)

Avoid tin park like the plague! Its not a nice place to be if you are a horse! Don't know much about fitworthy other than I booked a lesson there about six years ago and the instructor didn't bother to turn up! In the end the girl on the yard let me ride in the school and attempted to give me some basic novice level instruction when I am an intermediate rider and then they wanted me to pay full price for my "private lesson" so have not been back!


----------

